# What do you think of this new type of ring sling "without a knot" jpmbb?



## aussiemum23 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am hoping some more experienced BW mothers can give their opinions on a ring sling I am considering purchasing. It is called "the little baby wrap without a knot" and is made by a French company Je Porte Mon Bebe (JPMBB): http://boutique.jeportemonbebe.com/en/the-little-baby-wrap-without-a-knot-18? Because it is new, there aren't any reviews out there yet. I have no experience with ring slings so I don't know what features to look out for and so I can't really evaluate whether this is good compared to other options on the market (e.g. Sakura Bloom gets very good reviews). What I like about it is that it looks very comfortable, the company has an excellent reputation (they seem to really understand infant development and correct posture etc based on the info on their website) and the sling looks like it would be very quick and easy to use. Also, it can be used from birth to 3 years so it will last me a long time. For context, I have a 6 week old baby. I enjoy wearing him in a stretchy wrap when I am not carrying him in my arms, but find it a bit cumbersome to put it on (especially when I just need to wear it for a few minutes) and so I am looking for something that I can pop him in more quickly so that I can have my hands free to do housework. I am planning to get a SSC (e.g. ergo, manduca, boba or beco) in a few months time when he is bigger. In the interim, I am looking for something that I can quickly put on and pop him in and ring slings seem to be well regarded for this purpose. I would appreciate any opinions on whether this specific sling looks like a good product or suggestions about other products that might suit my needs. I am not too concerned about cost because babywearing is really important to me and I am happy to invest in whatever is going to best facilitate this (but having said that, I don't want to spend money unnecessarily and I am less interested in how a product looks compared to how it functions).


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I have no idea but it definitely looks cool.


----------



## aussiemum23 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for that. Does anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## greenkri (Jun 10, 2013)

It looks like a sling with a gimmick. As far as I can tell it's just a reversible ring sling with a cover over the rings.


----------

